# einfache 2D Grafik in JAVA. absoluter Anfänger



## Doc (18. Nov 2010)

Hallo,
ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.

Ich hab ein Programm mit einem GUI.
Jetzt bräuchte ich auf meiner Benutzeroberfläche so etwas wie einen Zeitstrahl, also einen Pfeil mit einer Skala in der bestimmte Werte stehen. Diese Werte sollen im Programm verändert werden können und die Grafik soll sich dann entsprechend anpassen.

Ich programmiere etwas in dieser Richtung zum ersten Mal und steh an einem Punkt an dem ich keine Ahnung hab wie ich das angehen könnte. Daher würde ich mich sehr über Tipps freuen, wie man so etwas lösen kann, ob es Plugins gibt und so weiter. Ich hab schon ein bisschen im Internet gesucht, aber ich befürchte ich könnte gleich zu Beginn falsch und zu kompliziert an die Sache rangehen. Ein bisschen Austausch mit erfahrenen Programmierern wäre daher ganz hilfreich.

Danke euch schonmal im Vorraus für eure Zeit und Hilfe.

Grüße,
Doc


----------



## krazun (18. Nov 2010)

Es gibt gute Chart-Frameworks wie z.b. JFreeChart: Samples oder SWTChart home, je nachdem ob du mit SWT oder Swing deine Oberfläche programmiert hast. Wenn du da eine Chart findest die deinen Ansprüchen genügt würde ich sie nutzen, damit ersparst du dir einiges an Arbeit. Sollte dort und in den anderen im Netz verfügbaren Chart-Frameworks nichts passendes dabei sein musst du wohl oder übel selbst ran. In dem Fall empfehle ich dir die Java2D Api mal genauer anzuschaun: Java 2D API

mfg,
krazun


----------



## Doc (21. Nov 2010)

in den beispielen scheint nicht das dabei zu sein, das ich brauche.

ich brauche eigentlich nur einen zeitstrahl, also ne art linie mit einer skala die man einstellen und beschriften kann.


----------



## noobadix (21. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

vielleicht erfüllt der JSlider deine Anforderungen, der Benutzer kann den Wert auf diesem dann auch direkt verändern. Ansonsten vielleicht selber malen: ein Panel mit überschriebener paint(Graphics g) Methode.

Gruß n.


----------



## Doc (21. Nov 2010)

sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus, aber ich müsste die skala selbst beschriften können.


----------



## U2nt (26. Nov 2010)

Dann wäre es schon schlauer es einfach wie oben schon erwähnt zu malen. Gibt hier im Forum auch son Tutorial fürs malen mit Swing. KLICK HIER


----------

